# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  क्या हम अपना करोबार कर सकते है?

## Yadav

नमस्कार मित्रो क्या हम अपना करोबार कर सकते है? अभी हम नौकरी करते है इस समय हम बहुत परेसान है धन्यावाद मित्रो

----------


## ashok-

जी हाँ यादव जी आप छोटा मोटा व्यवसाय तो कर ही सकते है मानसिक रेखा वैसा बता रही है पर सफलता की बहुत आंकक्षा मत पालिएगा | बुढ़ापे के लिए संचय जरुर कर लीजियेगा |धन्यवाद |

----------


## Yadav

मतलब सफ़लता नही मिलेगी क्या हम बुडापे तक रहुगा हम तो रोज सपने मे मरने से बचते है इसका क्या मतलब है मित्र

----------


## ashok-

> मतलब सफ़लता नही मिलेगी क्या हम बुडापे तक रहुगा हम तो रोज सपने मे मरने से बचते है इसका क्या मतलब है मित्र


Yadav जी मैंने कब कहा की सफलता नही मिलेगी | मेरे कहने का मतलब था कि बहुत ऊँचे पहुचने में कठिनाई होगी |रहा सपनो की बात तो सपनो के बारे में नही बता सकता | धन्यवाद  |

----------


## Yadav

धन्यावाद मित्र हम प्रिन्टीग का काम कर रहे है आगे हम यही खुद का काम करना चाह रहे है इसमे ठीक रहेगा या हम प्रिन्टीग की मशीने बनाये ये ठिक रहेगा कब से काम की सुरुआत करे कोइ खास सलाह मेरे लिये जिस से हमे मदद मिल सके कामयाब होने मे धन्यावाद मित्र

----------


## ashok-

आप की जन्म विवरण है नहीं और हाथ की रेखा से details में बताने की क्षमता मुझमें नही है। क्षमा चाहता हूँ।धन्यवाद।

----------


## anita

आपके  हाथ में सूर्य रेखा नहीं है 
और सूर्य पर्वत बुध पर्वत की और खिसका है 
जिस से आप बुध से सम्बंधित क्षेत्र में सफलता पा सकते है 
जैसे Accounting , लेखन, Printing 


कोशिश करे की जनम स्थान से दूर अपना कर्म स्थान बना सके 


सूर्य को प्रतिदिन जल कच्ची मिट्टी में चढ़ाये जहा किसी का पैर ना पड़े 


बाकि प्रभु ईच्छा

----------


## Yadav

मित्रो आप सब का बहुत बहुत धन्यावाद और भी कुछ बताये मेरे बारे मे मेरे बुरे सपने आने की क्या वजह है

----------


## anita

> मित्रो आप सब का बहुत बहुत धन्यावाद और भी कुछ बताये मेरे बारे मे मेरे बुरे सपने आने की क्या वजह है




आपके शुक्र पर्वत पे बहुत सारी आड़ी तिरछी रेखाये बनी है जो इस बात का घोतक आप किसी भी बात के लिए मस्तिष्क में बहुत विचार करते है 


इसी वजह से आपको बुरे सपने दीखते है 




आपका कोई प्रश्न है तो वो लिखे 


बाकी आपसे मेरा एक प्रश्न आपके परिवार में अचानक से कभी किसी की मर्त्यु हुई है जो आपका करीबी हो?

----------


## Yadav

हा जी विचार तो करते है लेकिन ऐसा सिर्फ़ नौ दस महीनो से ही हो रहा है इस से पहले हमे कोइ भी बुरे क्या कोइ भी सपने नही आते थे कभी कभी ही आते थे हमारे परिवार मे पिताजी के बडे भाई और हमारी बडी बहन दोनो ही बिमारी कि वजह से जिसमे एक मेरा दोस्त भी अगर पिताजी के बडे भाई सपने मे आते है तो बोल्ते है की ये घर के काम जमीन से है ऐसे करना है जबकी दोस्त जब सपने मे आता है तो वो अपने घर मे काम कर रहा होता है और हम उस से हर बार यही पुछ्ते है की तु तो मर गया फिर यहा कैसे आया और वो हर बार यही जवाब देता है की ये मेरा घर है मै अपने घर का काम नही करुगा तो कौन करेगा जबकी बडी बहन का सपने मे आना बुरा होता है जैसा की बहुत बार हुआ की हम नदी मे डुबकी लगाई और पानी से बाहर नही निकल पाये सास रुकने लगी और सपने मे ही कोइ बोलता है ये तेरी बहन है जो पानी से उपर नही आने दे रही है 

धन्यावाद

----------


## anita

आप कबूतरो को बाज़रा और गाय को हरा चारा खिलाया करे 


बाकि प्रभु इच्छा 




बाकि गर आप कर सके तो शनिवार या मंगलवार के दिन हनुमान जी को चोला चढ़ा दे और गर आपको मंदिर के पुजारी की आज्ञा मिल जाये तो साथ के  साथ हनुमान जी के उलटे पैर के अंगूठे पे सर्सो का तेल चढ़ा दे

----------


## Yadav

> आप कबूतरो को बाज़रा और गाय को हरा चारा खिलाया करे 
> 
> 
> बाकि प्रभु इच्छा 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> बाकि गर आप कर सके तो शनिवार या मंगलवार के दिन हनुमान जी को चोला चढ़ा दे और गर आपको मंदिर के पुजारी की आज्ञा मिल जाये तो साथ के  साथ हनुमान जी के उलटे पैर के अंगूठे पे सर्सो का तेल चढ़ा दे


हमे बात समझ नही लगी क्या कोइ गम्भीर बात है जो आप बताना नही चाहते आप हमे पीम कर दे जिस से हमे मुसिबतो का सामना करने मे आसानी हो आप बताने मे सन्कोच ना करे आपको पता है हम रोज रात किस मुसकील से गुजरते है धन्यावाद

----------


## anita

> हमे बात समझ नही लगी क्या कोइ गम्भीर बात है जो आप बताना नही चाहते आप हमे पीम कर दे जिस से हमे मुसिबतो का सामना करने मे आसानी हो आप बताने मे सन्कोच ना करे आपको पता है हम रोज रात किस मुसकील से गुजरते है धन्यावाद




नहीं ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है, घबराने को कोई बात नहीं है 


बाज़रा कबूतरो को डालने से आप पे राहु का प्रभाव कम  होगा 


और हनुमान जी को चोला चढ़ाने से उनका आशीर्वाद 


बाकि हनुमान के  उलटे पैर के अंगूठे पे शनि बैठते है 


उन्हें तेल चढ़ाने से आपके बुरे सपनो में कमी आएगी

----------


## Yadav

और सपने मे जो नही रहे उनके आने का क्या मतलब है
धन्यावाद

----------


## anita

आप उन लोगो से भावुक रूप से जुड़े है इसलिए ही आप उन लोगो को देखते है 

ज्यादा परेशान मत होईये 


उपाय कर लीजियेगा 


प्रभु का नाम लीजिये 


सब अच्छा होगा

----------


## Yadav

ठिक है आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यावाद

----------

